# Happy Birthday, Mudbug!



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO OUR CONSTANT GARDENER, MUDBUG!!!

In honor of your birthday, I think I'm going to try winter sowing some _Ocimum basilicum_ seeds (sweet basil) in a pot and refer to it as "mudbug's commemorative container"! :bounce:

So what's growing in your garden right now? And what do you plan to do for your birthday?

I wish you all the best in the coming year:roll: :smiles: :roll:


----------



## liv4fud (Jul 14, 2005)

Happy B'Day
Super Admin Mudbug
:bounce:


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Happy Birthday!
pan


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

Happy Birthday!

Party hardy!

Mark :beer:


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

And a very happy birthday from me as well. I do hope it's a great year for you!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

*Happy Birthday Mudbug!* Have a fun celebration and a wonderfully memorable year!

Best regards,
Mezzaluna


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Happy Birthday, mudbug.:smiles:


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

May your garden bloom and be fruitful. And vegetableful.  

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Happy Birthday Mudbug!!!!!!:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :crazy:


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Another year of good food to you! Happy birthday!!


----------

